# Water Heaters,  The Good and The Bad



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Nov 25, 2016)

Hopefully everybody has had a nice Thanksgiving....  

A few years ago I asked which brands of sump pumps were the best to buy.  I got some very good rersponses and a clear idea whicn brand was recommended by the experts (Zoeller).

Now, as I wait for a new well pump to arrive (thanks, Speedbump!), I look at my 40 gallon Rheem water heater that has an installation date of 7/2003 on it and figure it doesn't have many more good years left.

So I am wondering which might be the best brands to look for, and which to avoid?

Thanks,

Vince


----------



## kok328 (Nov 25, 2016)

gas (LP or natural), oil or electric?
capacity?
energy efficiency concerns?
space limitations?
On-demand types?

for capacity needs
# of people in the household?
age brackets and gender?


----------



## havasu (Nov 25, 2016)

I can't help you on a water heater selection, but I did post a song that your thread reminded me of...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFa1-kciCb4[/ame]


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Nov 25, 2016)

Missed a few comments viewing on my phone...added after the dashes below

Yeah, that song did run through my mind .....

But to answer the good questions kok328 asked...

Gas.  Currently 40 gallons is good enough.  No idea of any energy efficiency concerns, but would like it to be as energy-efficient as possible, of course, if that can be determined.  

----# of people in the house, currently one, age 50+.  Doubtful that children will be arriving anytime soon, but maybe a female partner of similar age.

----house currently has one kitchen, dishwasher present but not hooked up or used.  One washer in basement, also sink in basement.  Two full bathrooms with shower and tub currently operational.  Third full bathroom present but awaiting new water supply lines to be run.  Fourth full bathroom planned in attic in future. 

Thanks!


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 25, 2016)

I've had this for about 18 years: http://amtrol.com/boilermate.html
Works really well. With a wife & two daughters, we've never run out of hot water. It is run as a zone from my boiler, so it doesn't need to have it's own heat source.


----------



## johnjh2o (Nov 25, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> I've had this for about 18 years: http://amtrol.com/boilermate.html
> Works really well. With a wife & two daughters, we've never run out of hot water. It is run as a zone from my boiler, so it doesn't need to have it's own heat source.



You need a hot water boiler for a boiler mate to be used.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 25, 2016)

Yup. That's right. And i don't know what 1VF has for a heating system.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Nov 25, 2016)

For a heating system I have a furnace in the basement for the basement and main level, and another furnace in the attic for the upper floor.  Both gas furnaces.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 26, 2016)

Try a tankless water heater.
Most are energy star rated and may yield a tax and/or energy rebate.

https://www.energystar.gov/products/water_heaters/water_heater_whole_home_gas_tankless


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks, KOK!  I will look into a tankless heater while I have the time so I know what to do when my existing heater gives up the ghost.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 3, 2016)

1victorianfarmhouse said:


> Thanks, KOK!  I will look into a tankless heater while I have the time so I know what to do when my existing heater gives up the ghost.



They need a 3/4" gas line. Just something else to consider.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 3, 2016)

The practical use of a tankless system in a multi-occpancy, is timed recirculation, which can closely replicate an on demand use.

However, some tankless require special venting material.

In your case using the facility nearest the source is optimal.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Dec 3, 2016)

Hmm, interesting.  The gas line issue wouldn't be a major problem, as I'm looking at how to reroute a bundle of gas lines in the future that prevent a doorway from being used.  

All good things to think about as I attempt to plan ahead.


----------

